# When does spring usually start in acnl?



## Becca617 (Feb 9, 2014)

Does spring start at one specific date every year? Or does it change up because there's Groundhog Day? I have no idea. Can somebody gladly clear up my confusion?


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2014)

The 25th of February is when all the snow is gone. :3


----------



## Rosalina (Feb 9, 2014)

The snow on the trees and ground disappears late in February. Spring is right around the corner


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yay! Can't wait for spring when I can actually see the grass :3


----------



## goey0614 (Feb 10, 2014)

Can't wait for spring because winter make me bored ~


----------



## nekosync (Feb 10, 2014)

15 days left. <3


----------



## Kildor (Feb 10, 2014)

Can't wait for spring because all the whiteness makes my town look dull. Can't wait for CHERRY BLOSSOMS


----------



## DJjeff20 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was wondering when all the snow would go away! Thank god! Ugh it's so boring, and I'm really hating IRL snow, so I can't wait for Spring!


----------



## emilythestrange (Feb 10, 2014)

This is why im in may atm lol Time travel addict!


----------



## imagine (Feb 10, 2014)

I also can't wait for the snow to go away because in RL we have SO much snow here in Canada our front yard has to be 4 feet deep we cant see cars or people going by lol


----------



## Xanarcah (Feb 10, 2014)

I think the first day of spring ingame is March 4th (or is it 3rd?) when Festivale is, actually. o: But true, the snow melts off before then.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 10, 2014)

I wish the grass was here already. The snow is annoying.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 10, 2014)

snow is so depressing 

I can't wait for all the butterflies and grass to come!!!


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 10, 2014)

Feb 25th is the first day of spring.


----------



## imagine (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh yes the butterflies ♡ can't wait!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 10, 2014)

The real exciting thing to look forward is April 1st-10th. <3


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 10, 2014)

I actually can't wait for spring. (It's funny how I was so excited for snow to come too) since everything becomes more vibrant and colourful but in the winter it's just dull


----------



## Tenyu (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm psyched for the snow to vamoose. My birthday is March 6, and although it'll probably be a revolting, slushy mess here in the real world, having no snow in game will be a lovely present.


----------



## Snow (Feb 10, 2014)

imagine said:


> I also can't wait for the snow to go away because in RL we have SO much snow here in Canada our front yard has to be 4 feet deep we cant see cars or people going by lol



This so much -- I am so sick of the real life snow all around me (it fell 3x this week alone!) I don't really enjoy playing ACNL right now. I'm just doing the bare minimum until the snow melts. And to think I was so excited to see snow in the game back when it first appeared!


----------



## Cariad (Feb 10, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Can't wait for spring because all the whiteness makes my town look dull. Can't wait for CHERRY BLOSSOMS



OMG YES!


----------

